# Im In Love



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Well of late I've been messing around with a lot of theraband black and silver...
Firstly my everyday shooting is at 20m,about 66ft..and generally shoot and prefer mid sized amo: for me usually 8mm, 9.5mm steel or 8.3mm or 9mm lead..
The tb black in my opinion is bloody terrific! Especially with 8mm down, been shooting 5/16 in the mid to high 300s with a med /heavy taper..and better band life than id ever expected.. one problem 2 layers are required to get the shot moving.. 
what I'm very impressed with is the silver.! 
As much as I recommend tb gold, its my opinion that silver performs as good with mid weight amo as gold, given the band cuts I tested.. 
Possibly the silver excellerates the amo with less torque, helping wear and tear at pouch end, yet still accelerating quick enough once in motion..
That said my initial shot with a single per side 25mm to 10mm tap @ 10" tied seemed too lighter pull, yet hit my Target with a thud.. my arm told me about 230fps, but my eyes and catch box said more lol..
So I whipped out the chrony and ran a few 8.3mm lead through it.. 1st shot 293 fps, onto 306fps on the 4th.. at a VERY easy draw weight.. so for me any way I've found my perfect match to mid sized amo for every day shooting... Cheap(er), fast, durable, and smells good..
Cheers


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Awesome results Ben! Whats the weight of 8mm lead?


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks mate, don't have scales on me handy but...
0 Buck 3.18 g (49 gr.) 8.13 mm that's what I believe would be close enough..
What I didn't mention before is I also tested straight cut 25mm or 1" single per side at 10" and scored 240-50fps at a comfy draw for me.. its great stuff..


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Or.this may be better...
#00 Buck 3.49 g (53.8 gr.) 8.38 mm (0.330")


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I found the silver because of an injury. I was pleasantly surprised. Good speed and life with an easier pull.


----------



## timdix (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice work Ben.
It's hard to beat the thinner TB such as black with lighter ammo. I've never tried TB silver but it might be a good compromise between gold and black. The thinner TB's are fiddlier to set up but bring rewards with speed vs draw weight.
I haven't been able to shoot for a month because of a thumb ligament tear in my release hand. I may have to go back to TBB/TBS eventually or use a release aid with my preferred 30cm long 1745 pseudotapers(which pull much heavier to move buck at TBB speeds)..


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a fresh roll of TB Silver and I'm very pleased


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I like some of the thinner latex, the golds gym reds are close if not the same as tbb. Its great for 3/8 hex nuts!! 
Deadly


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

timdix said:


> Nice work Ben.
> It's hard to beat the thinner TB such as black with lighter ammo. I've never tried TB silver but it might be a good compromise between gold and black. The thinner TB's are fiddlier to set up but bring rewards with speed vs draw weight.
> I haven't been able to shoot for a month because of a thumb ligament tear in my release hand. I may have to go back to TBB/TBS eventually or use a release aid with my preferred 30cm long 1745 pseudotapers(which pull much heavier to move buck at TBB speeds)..


Cheers mate, sorry to hear about the injury..I was in hospital few months back
, cut me arm pretty bad and got some weird staph ish infection, 3 days on iv drip etc..








The thought and urge to shoot, or possibly not shoot again was the worst bit lol..
Hope she'll be good good soon..
The silver as you & I mentioned I think could be spot on, as mentioned above... of course all flat latex sheet can be cut to any given size or taper, its the med size / weight amo I find its best suited too.
Another possibly less interesting thing I noticed when comparing my tapered rig to straight, was how easily I could identify the small holes & knicks that result in band changing. The silver bands give a good contrast to a lot of the wearing that's inevitable... still shooting the straight cuts very happily, after about 600 shots, and the tapered set have been trimmed back about 5mm and re tapered and back shooting.... I'm hoping to push these silver bands close to 390fps with 5/16, so see how we go I guess..
Cheers..


----------

